# Harmony Smart Control



## warner (Jul 31, 2001)

Anyone using the Harmony Smart Control with Roamio? I have to place the Harmony Hub fairly close to the Roamio. And often times, there is a delay with pressing the key or I have to press it a few times. I was using it with a PremiereXL and didn't have any of these issues at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Perhaps the TiVo RF remote signal is interfering? Or maybe the Harmony's RF signal is close enough to the TiVo signal that the TiVo is trying to process it and missing the IR signal from the blaster?

I have a weird problem like this on my Premiere with Slide remote. It's really annoying. But the only "solution" I've found it to not use the Slide.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

I have the smart control too. So i take it Harmony is sending IR commands not RF?


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

warner said:


> Anyone using the Harmony Smart Control with Roamio? I have to place the Harmony Hub fairly close to the Roamio. And often times, there is a delay with pressing the key or I have to press it a few times. I was using it with a PremiereXL and didn't have any of these issues at all.


I am using this. When I had the hub on top of the TiVo it would lock up fairly frequently (red light on the front of the hub, and sometimes no light at all). There were firmware issues with the hub as well. It was driving me crazy. I was ready to toss it. I decided to try one last hub reset (hold down the reset button for 20-30 seconds until it starts flashing red and then wait for it to return to steady) and then doing a "replace" of the hub on the Logitech MyHarmony website (which basically just reloads your configuration to a supposedly "new" hub). Finally, I moved the hub from off the top of the TiVo way across the room (to a spot near an electrical outlet so I could plug it in, but still with a line of sight to the IR receivers on my various components). I haven't had a single problem since.

I believe the remote that comes with the hub uses RF to talk to the hub, but the hub definitely uses IR to talk to your devices.
--
bc


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been using the smarthub for quite some time. Just replaced Premiere with Roamio, updated the configs and not a problem here at all (unlike my 360 which is pretty much dead to the Harmony)


----------



## saronian (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm also using Harmony's Smart Control with a TiVo Roamio and haven't had any problems with signals. I assumed the Harmony Hub communicates over Wi-Fi to the Remote and App, and relays commands to your devices over IR.

My hub is sitting on top of my Roamio and it must spray the room with IR because it reaches the devices without fail. I would give bc's suggestion a try.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Smart control is working good for me now after a couple of issues. 

1. List was missing from the Roamio database so I learned it from my old remote.
2. Could not program yellow/a button for the remote, work fine on my other activities and I could send the code using my smartphone. Ended up have to delete my tivo activity and redoing it and then it started working

Nice not having to aim the remote, only main complaint is lack of backlight for the remote.


----------



## Thess (Mar 23, 2002)

I think this particular Harmony package you mean (I have the same one) emphasizes using your mobile devices for a remote, and the included remote is very scaled down/basic. (As it turns out, I quite like that little flat remote, and I never was all that excited about the touchscreen on my old Harmony One.)

Anyway, no problems with it talking to the Roamio so far.


----------



## pwhite8314 (Jan 2, 2002)

I can get the App version of the remote to work perfectly with my Roamio, but nothing's happening with the little IR remote (which is all we use). Any ideas?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

pwhite8314 said:


> I can get the App version of the remote to work perfectly with my Roamio, but nothing's happening with the little IR remote (which is all we use). Any ideas?


The included remote isn't IR. You have to link it with your hub for it to work. You should be able to do that from the app.


----------



## pwhite8314 (Jan 2, 2002)

rainwater said:


> The included remote isn't IR. You have to link it with your hub for it to work. You should be able to do that from the app.


Yeah...I know that, but anything I press on the remote should be sent from the hub as IR, which it does, for every other device, except the Roamio...


----------



## saronian (Aug 22, 2004)

I had my Harmony Smart Remote stop working once and I had to disconnect and restart the hub to get the handheld remote back online.


----------



## pwhite8314 (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks. I've tried 'rebooting' the hub, but still no change. Everything else works, just the Roamio that doesn't (but it works perfectly via the Harmony app).


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

I just ordered the Harmony Smart remote since it's on sale at Amazon, do you guys know if I can 'program' the base to communicate to the Roamio via RF vs. IR?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's my understanding that the Harmony talks to the base via RF and then the base translates the commands into IR. So you can put the devices inside a cabinet, closet, etc... With the base and control them without line of sight. I don't think the Harmony and TiVo use the same RF technology so I don't believe there is any way to have it control the TiVo directly.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

consumedsoul said:


> I just ordered the Harmony Smart remote since it's on sale at Amazon, do you guys know if I can 'program' the base to communicate to the Roamio via RF vs. IR?


May I ask which model or if you have a link? Thanks in advance


----------

